# Officially open!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The forum is officially open to the public! 

We realize that it will take some time to accumulate members for discussion. As with all forums, it takes time to grow... and we gotta start somewhere. We look forward to seeing the forum grow over the next few years, so come on in and join us here at the Shack.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Rahmel... stay tuned!


----------

